# poles & wires



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I may be off my rocker, But I heard that it is to "twist" the conductors to do something with the EMF.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Moving the conductors around to keep skin effect to a minimum. Long strait stretches are the worst, flopping them gives an artificial curve.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I also think the higher voltages are better suited apart. Once it hits the trany and the voltage is reduced, then the run the triplex .


----------



## ColoradoMaster3768 (Jan 16, 2010)

john120/240 said:


> Why do they run 3 wires on a horizonatl stringer then change over to
> 
> all three on one side of the pole ? Then other times go to two on this side
> 
> & one wire on the other ? Thanx


 
It's called making a transposition, and the purpose is for impedance balancing—counteracting the affects of inductive reactance. The same idea is applied to industrial low- and/or medium-voltage, high current applications. Transpositions are used to reduce the heating affects (I2R or hysteresis) caused by eddy currents (think water analogy here) in magnetic—ferrous, or iron bearing—raceways. Doing this balances the inductive reactive components caused by the induced magnetic field between the conductors. 

For related information, you can refer to NEC Section 300.20 for heating affects and NEC Section 310.10 for paralleling conductors. When researching the NEC, I've found the operative phrase to be "Conductors in Parallel."


----------

